# Empty Beer Cans!?



## riverjunky (May 11, 2011)

How do you guys haul out hundreds of empty crushed beer cans on a week long trip? Looking for a durable solution that can hold up to the sharp corners of a crushed beer can. Im thinking of a big bag of sorts. Thanks.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

How did you haul them in? They are a lot lighter when you drink them and smaller when you squish them. Old turn out bags, old dry bags, milk crates with plywood lids, plastic bags inside a spent cooler or straight in the cooler, semi sealed plastic bags inside dry boxes, burlaps sacks, empty drag bags, ammo cans, drop bags. The awesome thing about a beer can is it's 12 oz lighter and 95% smaller when you're done with it. If you're not into worrying about fumes, smelting is a fun exercise too.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I mounted a steel 55gallon drum behind my rowers seat. It’s heavy, but one drum carries half my empties on a week long trip. Oh, and a can crusher on top of a rocket box to keep things compact. Otherwise one drum wouldn’t be enough.


----------



## Randolicous (Oct 23, 2020)

I use a large plastic kitty litter container which is easy access. Drill holes up top to run strap for securing to boat and one for keeping the lid closed. I drill holes in the bottom so it won't keep a bunch of backwash in the container. If you have a big party group then you can empty it into a burlap, drag bag, old dry bag etc.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I took all the beer cans my catboating buddies left in my van and recycled them into a 28 lb. cat frame.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Bring kegs


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

one solution is buy the real deal old US Army surplus heavy duck cloth gear bag, crush the cans and toss them in the bag. If you can find one of these surplus bags they are pretty much bomber.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Just don't let anyone throw an empty can in the bottom of your boat. Have a convenient place to keep them during the day.


----------



## MR. ED (Jan 21, 2008)

Just toss them out of the boat. Great for target practice and the uglier it get's out there more people may want to stay home.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 14, 2013)

I put them in a sand bag then put it in an old dry bag. Ammo can also works.


----------



## porters8 (May 31, 2015)

Malt bags from a brewery. They are made of the same material as plastic tarps and are fairly durable and offer enough sharp edge protection for my tastes. Best part is they're FREE!!! Just about any brewery will give them to you as typically they end up in the trash or recycling anyway.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

Buy as many cheap 20L dry bags as you need. Line with trash compactor bags. Fill with crushed empties.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Feed bags. Free from horse people or 4H/FFA kids.
And use re-useable zip ties to hold them closed.

If you don't like sharp corners, relearn how to crush them. Take the pinkie side of your hand and make 4-6 full height diagonal wrinkles on the side of each can. Twist/crush in on the ends and your can will twist/crumple and pull the sharp corners in. 3 diagonals sometimes leaves sharp corners, 4 is easy. 6 is difficult, but a good challenge..and never a sharp corner. I consistently get 5 dents.
Thanks to @SERE Nate for the tip.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

5 gallon buckets. Food comes out, trash goes back in. Either one for recycling or the cans go outside the trash bag liner and trash goes inside.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

During the day I have a trash bucket with a top flap that keeps stuff in. i Use a 5G bucket with a lid. Drill drain holes in the bottom and cut a square flap in the top that opens toward the center (not the side, too hard to shove stuff in). Also replace the metal handle with a rope or web handle for better attachment options. And, Crush the cans by hand to save space and impress the raft muffins with my mighty strength. Then smash the cans with a mallet in camp and put them in a 50lb dog food bag inside of a black trash bag. I also use another dog food bag inside a trash bag setup for camp trash. I tend to only drink beer during the day because you can't really get drunk on beer. In camp I switch to something more interesting. TO ALL MY FRIENDS!!!


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't bother crushing, so no sharp edges, then they go into a mesh decoy bag then on top of or hanging from the back of the gear pile.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

Like others already suggested...I bring a couple 5G buckets with gamma lids, storing meal & snack items that I don't want crushed (breads, chips etc) then as these things are ravenously consumed replace them with crushed cans or trash. Works pretty well, so long as am not the sole recipient. As for boat'n beers, those end up in a zippered mesh bag uncrushed until shore leave


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

One approach to the boating beers: if you have a diamond plate captain's floor you can stomp cans flat on the water. It is very satisfying.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

It makes a interesting noise as well. My diamond plate floors are in the front and back. Make your passengers crush the cans. Day crushers go in a small bucket with a lid it so you can get crushed cans in but they won’t come out. Smash em down in camp with a mallet it it’s a long trip 5 or 6 days don’t sweat it. The before mentioned army surplus duck bags are the shit for big trip empty’s.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I use canvas duffel bags from the military surplus for both trash and cans. Never had an issue. 3 lb hammer with a 4 inch steel disk welded to one face. Smashes them flat as a pancake, works wonders for tin cans as well.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I smash em and throw em in a mesh bag on my capn's compartment floor. When that gets full, I dump it into a trash compactor bag that goes under my gear pile in the back, space vacated by the case(s) of 'reserve' beer that started the trip back there.

It's amazing how much lighter my boat is after a week-10 days. 🙂


----------



## mountaingirlscout (Jul 22, 2015)

20 mm ammo can


----------



## stony2275 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bird seed bags.


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## sunshine (Mar 29, 2011)

If you want a bomber bag that will last 20 years: I use one for firewood and the second for crushed cans and the third holds 4 dish pails, a blaster and cleaning supplies.









Dish Pail Bag


Tuff River Stuff offers top quality and custom made bags and cargo systems. The Revolutionary Everything Bag. Extremely Tuff River Gear and Camping Equipment, custom made vehicle and Pinzgauer covers, durable outdoor gear and whitewater rafting equipment




www.tuffriverstuff.com


----------



## Cowie (Aug 12, 2012)

We use Polypropylene burlap bags.


https://www.onlinefabricstore.com/30-x-40-polypropylene-bag-.html


----------



## Happy Camper (Sep 8, 2020)

We use an old dry bag with a compactor bag inside.


----------



## Lt Col Pinkerton (May 11, 2010)

Use the same hammer that you have for the sand stake. Flatten them out and they can go in an ammo can or anything else you are hauling trash in. For day beers, practice and perfect the "twist and crush" method, I am sure there is a cornerless can crush instructional somewhere in the web.


----------



## wayne23 (Dec 30, 2014)

riverjunky said:


> How do you guys haul out hundreds of empty crushed beer cans on a week long trip? Looking for a durable solution that can hold up to the sharp corners of a crushed beer can. Im thinking of a big bag of sorts. Thanks.


Rice bags are great, you can get them at a co-op or a feed store


----------



## Cody Grimm (Apr 1, 2021)

Tuff river stuff drag bags. At the start of the trip you can store beer in them, drink out of one of the bags first. Once you have an empty bag we toss it up on the beach at night. Crush the cans and use that as a recycle container. It’s nice because it has opens and closes easy, drains water, and can hang it off the back of your boat so it’s out of the way.









Drag Bag


Tuff River Stuff offers top quality and custom made bags and cargo systems. The Revolutionary Everything Bag. Extremely Tuff River Gear and Camping Equipment, custom made vehicle and Pinzgauer covers, durable outdoor gear and whitewater rafting equipment




www.tuffriverstuff.com


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

riverjunky said:


> How do you guys haul out hundreds of empty crushed beer cans on a week long trip? Looking for a durable solution that can hold up to the sharp corners of a crushed beer can. Im thinking of a big bag of sorts. Thanks.


Home Depot contractor bags, for trash and recycling. Store them in 5 gallon screw top buckets. OR mesh duffels, my preferred way lately


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

upacreek said:


> Like others already suggested...I bring a couple 5G buckets with gamma lids, storing meal & snack items that I don't want crushed (breads, chips etc) then as these things are ravenously consumed replace them with crushed cans or trash. Works pretty well, so long as am not the sole recipient. As for boat'n beers, those end up in a zippered mesh bag uncrushed until shore leave


Yes, 5 gallon buckets with screw top lids. Helps cut down on odors and yellow jackets and sloppy fluids. In camp empty cans laying around invites yellow jackets and other pests. I suggest empties go directly into a 5 gallon bucket with water in the bottom. Crush completely later at waters edges so that juices are not left behind in camp resulting in a near permanent problem in that camp.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I get to many punctured cans when transporting cans in drags bags or loose in bags. For long trips I suggest storing dry complete 12 pack containers or if wet storing to duct tape up 12 packs around all three directions.


----------



## Brent Ricks (Aug 30, 2013)

riverjunky said:


> How do you guys haul out hundreds of empty crushed beer cans on a week long trip? Looking for a durable solution that can hold up to the sharp corners of a crushed beer can. Im thinking of a big bag of sorts. Thanks.


The best is a large hammer to flatten, then add to a burlap bag, and toss on the raft.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

If you want another gadgit along to crush cans, consider these from ebay









foot operated can crusher | eBay


Buy and sell electronics, cars, fashion apparel, collectibles, sporting goods, digital cameras, baby items, coupons, and everything else on eBay, the world's online marketplace



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Lt Col Pinkerton said:


> Use the same hammer that you have for the sand stake. Flatten them out and they can go in an ammo can or anything else you are hauling trash in. For day beers, practice and perfect the "twist and crush" method, I am sure there is a cornerless can crush instructional somewhere in the web.


You haul a hammer? Holy shit...I thought that’s why USFS put all those rocks at the campsites.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I want the 110 dollar one








Heavy Duty Steel Foot Operated Floor Recycling Tin Can Crusher Floor Standing | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Heavy Duty Steel Foot Operated Floor Recycling Tin Can Crusher Floor Standing at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Bwahahahaha


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Osprey said:


> 5 gallon buckets. Food comes out, trash goes back in. Either one for recycling or the cans go outside the trash bag liner and trash goes inside.


I use a bucket with a flap cut into the lid. Crushed cans go in, they don't come out.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Here's a pic...


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

my farmer buddy keeps me supplied with feed bags (horse, chicken, dog, etc.). 
i use them for firewood (or full beers). after the firewood or beers come out, the empties (or trash) go in.
pounding the empties flat at camp each morning saves space and is cheap therapy


----------

